# 2/14 New Orleans Hornets - Washington Wizards



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

*Monday, February 14th, 08:00p.m. ET @ New Orleans - New Orleans Arena, 08:00 pm*

<center>
*(10-41)* 









-------*VS*-------

*(30-20)*










*Probable Starters: * 

*New Orleans* 







































*Washington* 








































*Team Leaders: (HEALTHY players only)* 

*New Orleans* 

* Points: * Dan Dickau 14.6
*Rebounds: * PJ Brown  9.1
*Assists: * Dan Dickau 4.5


*Washington* 

* Points: * Gilbert Arenas 24.9
*Rebounds: * Antawn Jamison 8.0
*Assists: * Gilbert Arenas 5.3


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

My two favourite teams against each other.... it's going to be very tough for New Orleans, Wizards are a very good team this season, I hope the hornets win but to be honest I don't think so, 

my prediction: 

Hornets 94
Wizards 101


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Naw, I can't see a way to win for us...Wizards have beaten Spurs, they are on fire this season and now with Jamison and Arenas they have two All-Star on their team...Larry Hughes would be an All-Star aswell IMO if he wasn't injuried....

My prediction:
Hornets 98
-
Wizards 108


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

94 -- Hornets
83 -- Wizards


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Hornets 89, Wizards 100


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets are looking very crisp...

JR Smith is playing excellent!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Smith is doing some serious damage on offense in the early going.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets are playing unreal right now I only hope we can keep it going.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

PJ Brown to Chris Andersen on the alley-oop that was nice!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow! They just showed Chris Andersen's girlfriend in the stands and...wow!

Looks like birdman got himself a birdlady and she is smokin!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dickau with the game clinching free-throws!!!!!!!!

HORNETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

congratulations 

good win for you guys...man we ****ed up


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I can't believe that, we really beat the Wizards! We have a pretty nice home record over the last 10 games! 

Our bench was great, our bench outscored the wiz's bench 39-8!! Dickau had his first bad-shooting game as a hornet, but his free throws at the end were huge! 

GREAT WIN!!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

oh yeah, I forgot something

I give PJ Brown BIG credits for playing 41 minutes, altough he sat out the 2nd half against orlando after spraining his ankle - that is a tough guy! 

Quote from Byron Scott:

"I wish we had 12 P.J.'s," Hornets coach Byron Scott said. "He is the ultimate warrior. I really thought that he wouldn't play today. I hope our younger guys watched and learned something."


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Seems like whenever I predict against the Hornets, we win... :whoknows:
But it's a very nice win indeed, I was very supriced! J.R. Smith played terrific and carried us to the victory, he is the guy to build our franchise around!

Boxscore 

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Inside the LockerRoom: February 14th*

Postgame Quotes


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

HORNETS 98 WIZARDS 96 

*Results of Guess The Score:

B-Dizzle - 9, but DQ'd
DwyaneWade4MVP - 12, but DQ'd
Cam*Ron - 17
Jermaniac Fan - 13, but DQ'd

WINNER: Cam*Ron*

:djparty:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

damn, I'm so often the best at the guessing the score but I always pick the wrong team to win


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

After this win, we're percentage wise not the worst team in the league!! I've been waiting for this day for so long!!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Hornets win!! We are unstopable now!! Go Dickau!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> After this win, we're percentage wise not the worst team in the league!! I've been waiting for this day for so long!!


Me too, man! And the best thing is that we are not even the second badest team, we are now the third last team in the league because we are now better than the Hawks AND the Bobcats!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't want the hornets to be the worst team in the league again! NEVER!! They should never be the worst team in the league again


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> I don't want the hornets to be the worst team in the league again! NEVER!! They should never be the worst team in the league again


I want the Bobcats to be the worst team in the league! They should be the worst team in the league all day, all night!


----------

